# Crappies at wolf run??



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone have any luck there? Never been there before and don't know if it would be worth a trip or not? Thanks


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Every year while down turkey hunting that area I will fish there a little bit. There are crappies in the lake. I have never really targeted them. I have only caught a handful over the years.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

i would rather fish seneca for crappie, but havent ever put the time in on wolf run to find out.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

There are some good crappie in Wolf Run if you can find them. Several years ago, I was doing some trolling for trout and hooked into an 16 1/2" crappie. Ended up catching quite a few more but no more that size. You just gotta get out and find them.


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of good fishing at Wulff run troll a natural color diver at about 12 feet you won't be disappointed


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. You just don't hear much about the lake other than bass and the trout release. May just make the trip there in a couple weeks.


----------



## Browninga5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I caught 2 small ones trolling for trout last weekend.


----------

